# Ladies aus der Schweiz



## bluehusky22 (8. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Suche Ladies, welche ebenfalls aus der Schweiz kommen und auch Anfängerin im Bereich Downhill / Freeriden sind.

Meldet euch doch, zusammen macht es mehr Spass


----------



## Mikinka (9. April 2012)

Hallo! Ich bin auch eine Lady aus der Schweiz! Habe mir ein paar langersehnte Ziele für diesen Sommer gesteckt (Graubünden/Ostschweiz), die ich nicht gerne allein machen möchte. Vielleicht klappt auf diesem Weg was Gemeinsames? Grüassle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (10. April 2012)

Ja, da ist auch noch eine. Werde diesen Sommer das erste mal mich auf ein Downhill-/Freeride-Bike setzen. Es reizt mich schon lange. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen etwas organisieren.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## waldfeger (11. April 2012)

hoi zämä
Ich bin aus der Ostschweiz und würde mich auch mal freuen, mit Frauen zu biken. Fahre gerne Endurotouren, quäl mich langsam und gemütlich rauf und freue mich dann aufs runterfahrn. liebe grüsse 
Helga


----------



## Grino21 (16. April 2012)

Hoi mitanand 

Ich bin aus dem Ländle (FL) und fahre seit ca. 2009 MTB. Touren mit Singletrails. Nur was ich hasse wie die Pest ist das blöde Aufwärtsfahren. 
Fahre lieber Abwärts 

Mich reizt es auch schon sehr sehr lange mal in nen Bikepark Freeriden zu gehen. 

Vielleicht könnte man mal was abmachen. 

Grüassli Sandy


----------



## waldfeger (17. April 2012)

@Grino21
Vom Fürstentum. Das ist ja eine meiner Lieblingsstrecke. Von der Ostschweiz fahren wir ca ne Stunde bis Schwan, parkieren dann das Auto. Radeln gemütlich den Triesenberg rauf, Richtung Gaflü (oder wie es heisst) und dann den Supertrail via alte Ruine Vaduz runter. Kennst den bestimmt. Gibt's sonst noch solche Trails in der Nähe?


----------



## mangolassi (20. April 2012)

Hallo Mädels

Ich kann mich zwar nicht wirklich mehr als Anfängerin bezeichnen, aber ich wohne in der Schweiz und bin bevorzugt bergab unterwegs. 

Ich wäre auch froh mal mit Frauen biken zu gehen und nicht immer nur mit meinem Freund. 

Wir könnten ja hier posten, wenn wir einen Bikeparkausflug vorhaben und dann finden sich vielleicht Mitfahrerinnen. 
Am Monte Tamaro ist schon geöffnet und Biel und Gurten ja sowieso immer

Ich hätte für die Zentralschweizer gleich mal diesen Event am 28.4. anzubieten:







Der Trail ist zwar nur einen knappen Kilometer lang, aber es ist der erste legale Trail in der Gegend und wir freuen uns über jeden und vor allem jede die kommt.
Es gibt ein paar kleine Sprünge, die gut zum üben sind und alle Hindernisse sind entweder abrollbar oder umfahrbar:
http://vimeo.com/channels/296602/36960428


----------



## Chrige (21. April 2012)

Mist, nächsten Samstag helfe ich einer Freundin beim Umzug. Sonst wäre ich sofort dabei gewesen.
Ein anderes mal dann. Ich müsste einfach irgendwo eine Ausrüstung leihen können, da ich kein Freeridebike und -ausrüstung habe.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## waldfeger (21. April 2012)

mmh, klingt verlockend. Aber nächstes Weekend ist ungünstig. So sauber wie die Strecke aussieht, lässt sich das auch mit einem Allmountain fahren mit 140mm Federweg, oder (mache eh nur ganz kleine Sprünge)? Coole Strecke. Hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustüre. Das legal.


----------



## mangolassi (22. April 2012)

140 reichen sicher, da ist weniger eher mehr.

@Chrige: Ich könnte höchstens mal mit ein paar Knieschonern aushelfen.


----------



## bergabNina (24. April 2012)

Hallo zäme

Ich bin aus Bern und seit anfangs dieses Jahres auch vermehrt am bergab fahren, da mir dieser Teil auch auf "normalen" Biketouren schon immer am meisten Spass gemacht hat. Ich war diesen Frühling 2,3 mal am Gurten und in Biel fahren und würde mich freuen, auch mal ein paar andere Frauen anzutreffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Mangolassi: Würde super gerne mal zum Monte Tamaro gehen aber auch gerne mal am Gurten oder in Biel mitfahren.
Gigeliwald-Trail sieht aber auch super aus und die "kleinen Sprünge zum üben" kommen mir als absolute Anfängerin natürlich sehr entgegen 
Kann man da am Samstag an der Eröffnung als "Fremde" einfach mal auftauchen und fahren? Bist du auch da und falls ja, wie erkennt man dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (24. April 2012)

Hallo Nina

Ja genau, einfach auftauchen, jede(r) ist willkommen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall von 12 bis 14 Uhr als Streckenposten im letzten Abschnitt und im Zweifelsfall daran zu erkennen, dass ich die einzige Frau bin mit deutschem Akzent bin


----------



## Chrige (25. April 2012)

Vielleicht komme ich doch noch spontan vorbei. Eventuell bin ich vor dem Mittag fertig mit dem Umzug und könnte spontan mein Bike in den Umzugwagen verfrachten und nach Luzern fahren.
Ich würde mich allenfalls bei dir bemerkbar machen .


----------



## bluehusky22 (1. Mai 2012)

Und wir war das Event ? Konnte leider nicht kommen


----------



## Chrige (2. Mai 2012)

Bei mir lag es leider auch nicht mehr drin. Laut Presse war es ja ein gelungener Event. hat es euch nicht fast davongewindet? Ich musste auf meiner kurzen Tour mein Bike ganz schön halten, um nicht unfreiwillig eine andere Richtung einzunehmen.


----------



## mangolassi (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, wir hatten gute Stimmung und super Wetter. Es waren viele Leute da, auch viele die den Trail noch nicht kannten.

Uns hat es nicht weggeweht, aber einen Baum direkt auf die Strecke, direkt vor einen Double. Jetzt habe ich wieder eine Ausrede nicht zu springen
Ein Glück sassen zu der Zeit schon alle beim Freibier und konnten von weitem zuschauen.


----------

